# The Vallee Blanche



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Been trying to find any other posts to see if anyone here has boarded the Vallee Blanche?

Im going to Courmeyeur In Italy in 3 weeks, they've got a new lift that takes you straight to the top, and then board all 20km off piste, 2700m vertical drop, down into Chamonix in France. I've heard some bits are are a bit flat, so i'll be taking some telescopic poles with me. I'll also be hiring a guide to do it. Just wanted to know if anyone here has done it, and if it does have flats, if its worth it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neni would be the most likely person on the forum to have done it.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Is that from Auguille du Midi and down the eastside and then down glacier to Chamonix?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The last bit sounds horrible on a snowboard and why I've never bothered. So much great riding around there why waste your time and energy polling along like a retarded skier? Speak to your guide as there are other routes down more suitable for a snowboarder of a half decent standard.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Tatanka Head said:


> Is that from Auguille du Midi and down the eastside and then down glacier to Chamonix?


There is a new cable car that takes you up to a different peak, but I think the main route links up with the glacier down to Chamonix


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> The last bit sounds horrible on a snowboard and why I've never bothered. So much great riding around there why waste your time and energy polling along like a retarded skier? Speak to your guide as there are other routes down more suitable for a snowboarder of a half decent standard.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Think it depends a lot on conditions. Apparently you can go back down into Italy, but a lot of guides won't take people that way as it's a tougher decent and harder to predict the snow.

Conditions depending, I am planning on doing it, regardless of how many flats I'll have to pole. Gotta burn off all that pizza and pasta


----------

